# Discord Overlay



## Kenshin9977 (Apr 18, 2021)

Kenshin9977 submitted a new resource:

Discord Overlay - A DirectX11 window to host Discord's overlay



> A DirectX 11 window for Windows to host Discord's Overlay in order to capture and display it with OBS.
> Based on the idea of Discord Overlay Host I made an updated version as it wasn't updated in 5 years and accumulated a lot of issues.
> 
> Compatibility
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## DnDPaladin (Apr 22, 2021)

hey, i like the idea, its much better then the streamkit.
would it be possible to add a video interface to it ?
me and my friends are using discord for video conferences and streams, but the fact that the stream always changes interface when someone leaves or join the channel is making any sort of streaming overlay almost impossible. there used to be a thing for brosers that would help us, but the author hasn't responded in months... would this be possible with your extension ?


----------



## prototype464 (Apr 22, 2021)

Howdy, so I just downloaded the program and it immediately closes when I try running it. My GPU is a Nvidia GeForce GTX 680, currently I'm looking for a program somewhat like the one you've made here that will open window kind of thing that tricks Discord into thinking it's game, when it's not.

My goal is to find a way to share my entire screen with audio, as that hasn't been added yet to Discord, even though it's been a feature with Skype for many years now. I had an idea earlier about some kind of DirectX window that captures the entire screen with audio, then I could screenshare that window, which would be a perfect workaround.

Problem is, I don't think there's even any program like that anywhere, at least not to my knowledge. If it did exist, I'm having a lot of trouble finding it. I've tried toying around with the virtual camera in OBS, I've tried using an output window, and quite a few other potential workarounds. It seems to me that a fake window of sorts would be the solution.

If you happen to know something like that, or would be able to make a simple program that does that, I would greatly appreciate. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kenshin9977 (Apr 25, 2021)

DnDPaladin said:


> hey, i like the idea, its much better then the streamkit.
> would it be possible to add a video interface to it ?
> me and my friends are using discord for video conferences and streams, but the fact that the stream always changes interface when someone leaves or join the channel is making any sort of streaming overlay almost impossible. there used to be a thing for brosers that would help us, but the author hasn't responded in months... would this be possible with your extension ?


My program is fully dependant of the Discord's overlay so I don't think it could work. Though I can try to make another program for this specific use case. Could you tell me what is the browser that used to work ? You can also check OBS Ninja which might do what you want.


----------



## Kenshin9977 (Apr 25, 2021)

prototype464 said:


> Howdy, so I just downloaded the program and it immediately closes when I try running it. My GPU is a Nvidia GeForce GTX 680, currently I'm looking for a program somewhat like the one you've made here that will open window kind of thing that tricks Discord into thinking it's game, when it's not.
> 
> My goal is to find a way to share my entire screen with audio, as that hasn't been added yet to Discord, even though it's been a feature with Skype for many years now. I had an idea earlier about some kind of DirectX window that captures the entire screen with audio, then I could screenshare that window, which would be a perfect workaround.
> 
> ...


The GTX 680 should support DirectX 11. The fact that it doesn't work on your system might be because of a faulty driver as reported by similar topics. As for what you want I think that when you share a specific application it only share the sound of the said app and not of your whole system. You could share your system's sound through your mic using stereo mix or VB-Cable as suggested in this Reddit post.


----------



## DnDPaladin (Apr 28, 2021)

Kenshin9977 said:


> My program is fully dependant of the Discord's overlay so I don't think it could work. Though I can try to make another program for this specific use case. Could you tell me what is the browser that used to work ? You can also check OBS Ninja which might do what you want.


it was an addons for chrome that was called "StreamFixer" it literally was a screen capture each video user separately and then making a fixed list that you could then just stream, so the list would never change reguardless of how much discord overlay changed. it was nice, but now it only works on linux. because chrome decided to put a limit to their addon esxtension size. and while it works on firefox still, it bugs out obs because apparently obs do not like firefox.

thanks for the obs ninja tip, i'll check that out.
EDIT: my problem with obs ninja which does what i want, is that all my files are on discord, and thus we use discord for file sharing as well... so we'd now have discord for the chats and all, and then use ninja for the video part... i think thats a cope out... but if it works i will try using it still...


----------



## Kenshin9977 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kenshin9977 updated Discord Overlay with a new update entry:

Fixed window' size



> Fixed the window' size when there is a scale factor of exactly 1 in Windows.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ChadekT (Mar 2, 2022)

Couldn't find where to input the html color and the messaging box is still shown. Tried setting it up again to show what I mean and I can't even open the overlay in the program. Sorry if I seem dumb right now but I feel very confused about the directions and I thought this would be a better alternative to streamkit because there wouldnt be a need to change ones nickname to be properly seen. What am I missing here?


----------



## cristian44137 (Mar 8, 2022)

ChadekT said:


> Couldn't find where to input the html color and the messaging box is still shown. Tried setting it up again to show what I mean and I can't even open the overlay in the program. Sorry if I seem dumb right now but I feel very confused about the directions and I thought this would be a better alternative to streamkit because there wouldnt be a need to change ones nickname to be properly seen. What am I missing here?


Hello, the Chroma Key option is shown in Filters.


----------



## industrialna (Jun 22, 2022)

Well...


----------

